
Darpa wants to speed up computers by over 1000 times while using less power - sahin-boydas
https://www.nextbigfuture.com/2018/08/darpa-wants-to-speed-up-computers-by-over-1000-times-while-using-less-power.html/amp
======
mhkl
I expect that they will invest in Mill Computing which is designing a CPU
which will be most likely faster than Xeon and uses 10x less power.

